# u.s. amps identification



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

I just bought 2 mint U.S. Amps off a guy that had like 12 of them from an old competition vehicle. The end caps are blank where the model number would normally be. He said they used to send them that way to guys they sponsored and probably other people to allow them to enter the amps in different watt classes. It was a way around some rule that existed back in the day. He says they are usa-400's. But they could enter them as vlx-25's or 100hc's depending on what class they wanted to be in that day. Anyway, does anyone know of a serial number index that I could positively id them. I have 31976 and 31978.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you have pictures of them, and pictures of the insides?

If they are older, I don't know if you could count on a index.. Back in the day a dude sat in a smokey room and put those things together by hand. I would be surprised if there was a list somewhere..


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

If you happen to have a Facebook page, find Gregory Lee Carolus on there, he worked at U.S. Amps back in those days and he always seems to know all the differences between their amps.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

They are from like 98-2000 i think. They are the common purple color. The guy also had cherry red ones and a black if that helps with the year. I posted a couple pics, i'll get closer ones later


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like a USA400 to me but I'm not an expert. Wish mine was purple lol.


----------

